# [Oracle] in SQL letzte X-Zeichen von String abschneiden



## Thomas Darimont (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Das Beispiel schneidet vom String 'abcdef' die letzten zwei Zeichen ab.

```
select substr('abcdef',0,length('abcdef')-2) as value from dual;
```

Ausgabe:

```
VALUE
-----
abcd
```

Gruß Tom


----------

